
Show HN: Osapy - an API proxy to visualize HTTP request for debugging - osapy
https://osapy.com
======
firloop
Today I use ngrok for this and it works brilliantly:

    
    
        $ ngrok http https://myapp
    

and then I can point my clients at <random domain>.ngrok.io and inspect the
request contents locally. How does this compare to that?

~~~
osapy
Hi, It can do the same, but no installation or registration required.

------
capableweb
"Hosted on AWS" is gonna backfire on you. This basically opens you up to
people misusing it to drive traffic costs for you and you end up paying a lot
of money for it.

Better to find a host where you're not paying for traffic and you can have a
dedicated host.

~~~
osapy
Yeah.. it's just to get started and see if anyone finds it useful.

------
mlamina
How is it different from [https://requestbin.com/](https://requestbin.com/) ?

~~~
matylla
...or [https://hookbin.com](https://hookbin.com)

~~~
osapy
Is hookbin using websockets for live publishing of the requests? It says you
need to refresh the website.

~~~
matylla
It does not, however I have zero problems hitting cmd+r when I’ve made the
request.

~~~
osapy
One aim of the tool is to make it as easy and simple as possible to use, but
thank you for sharing the link.

------
adawg4
If you're looking to be more professional with less work, I would suggest
using [https://tailwindcss.com/](https://tailwindcss.com/) to spruce up the
overall look! Site is nice btw, will use in the future.

~~~
osapy
Thanks. I'll check it out.

------
difosfor
For client debugging I usually just use the network inspector or Charles
([https://www.charlesproxy.com/](https://www.charlesproxy.com/)). But I guess
this might be useful for server to server API call debugging

~~~
osapy
Yes Osapy is for server-server debugging AND you don't need to install
anything

------
osapy
I've been frustrated with building API integrations and struggling to track
down API call issues via Postman, e.g. what does a raw request really look
like or where are my headers ending up. Interested to see if anyone finds this
useful.

~~~
ehaughee
When I hit my private URL, I receive "Missing Authentication Token".

My URL ends with // so I wonder if I'm not getting my auth token? Total guess
as to the URL structure here.

~~~
osapy
Hackernews is sending a lot of traffic my way and in your case the server
shows that it's struggling. Need to fix tomorrow.

------
dewey
Can't you do exactly that by looking at the network inspector in any browser
and then right click "Copy as curl"?

~~~
osapy
I think depends on the use case. If you just want to test a backend API, e.g.
to call ERP/SAP API or a Google API I'm not sure how you can do that.

------
thomaslutz
{"message":"Missing Authentication Token"}

~~~
osapy
Which API are you trying to call ? This doesn't look like one of my error
messages.

~~~
cbo100
I assume the example numbersapi that is loaded by default.

I got the same thing. Leaves me wondering what to do next. It's not clear,
then I figured I'll try this curl command, then an error and still nothing
obvious to try next.

